# Neely's mid-year update



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Neely has collected more titles and awards in the first 6 months or so of the year:

1/16/2016 Open Obedience Championship CDX-CCH CDSP 
1/17/2016 Novice Obedience Championship 2 CD-CCH2 CDSP 
1/30/2016 APDT Rally Level 1 Championship RL1X WCRL 
1/30/2016 APDT Rally Level 2 Championship RL2X WCRL 
1/30/2016 APDT Rally Champion Excellent ARCHX WCRL 
4/2/2016 Rally Advanced Excellent RAE AKC 
4/8/2016 High in Trial (RO2) with 99/100 HIT UKC 
4/8/2016 High Combined (club-only in UKC Rally) HC UKC 
4/9/2016 High Combined (club-only in UKC Rally) HC UKC 
4/9/2016 High Combined (club-only in UKC Rally) HC UKC 
4/9/2016 United Rally Obedience Excellent 2 URX2 UKC 
4/9/2016 Total Dog — UKC 
4/10/2016 High in Trial (RO3) with 100/100 HIT UKC 
4/10/2016 High Combined (club-only in UKC Rally) HC UKC 
4/10/2016 High in Trial (RO2) with 100/100 HIT UKC 
4/10/2016 High Combined (club-only in UKC Rally) HC UKC 
5/14/2016 United Rally Obedience Grand Champion UROG UKC 
5/22/2016 Versatility Dog VT-C CDSP 
6/4/2016 Companion Dog Excellent (Open Obedience) UCDX UKC 
7/2/2016 Rally High Combined HC AKC

We're taking a little break until August or September. Sadly, Neely has just been diagnosed with Addison's disease and it will take a couple of months to put some weight back on him and get his meds regulated. Fortunately, we caught it early--he didn't reach a full-blown Addison's crisis and is bouncing back nicely.

But compete we will--he only needs one score to finish CDSP Utility and I think we'll give UKC Utility a try in October.

Here is his bling shot (with judge Mary King) from the Carolina Classic, April 8-10, 2016.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Neely! You are such a 'super dog!' He is just amazing!
I'm sorry you got the dx on the Addison's.............how did you find out?
Every contribution here on any of the diseases that plague poodles can be a chance for others to learn here! I'm happy you are on a good path medically with him and I know we'll be seeing more letters after his name in the future! LOL!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Neely! You are such a 'super dog!' He is just amazing!
> I'm sorry you got the dx on the Addison's.............how did you find out?
> Every contribution here on any of the diseases that plague poodles can be a chance for others to learn here! I'm happy you are on a good path medically with him and I know we'll be seeing more letters after his name in the future! LOL!


He stopped eating--I was afraid that some new treats I used were the problem. The first visit, they gave him some anti-nausea pills, but the next morning he wouldn't even eat a hot dog (the only thing he'd eat the day before). When the blood work came in, the vet said it was "classic" for Addison's. They went ahead and treated for Addison's while waiting for the results of the ACTH stimulation test. It came back as "typical" and we get his second shot on Aug. 2. The vet congratulated me on knowing my dog so we could catch it before he had a full-blown crisis.

So of course I canceled his breeding contract for December, and also let UC Davis know, since they already had some samples from him. (He's never been bred, so that's the good news, I think.)

He's almost back to normal, but on much more prednisone than a maintenance dose would be. I'll find out more on the 2nd.

Thanks for your good words!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! Neely really racks up the titles! Thank goodness you caught the Addison's before there was a crisis. We've had good reports from PoodleRick and cmarrie on managing it, but I am sorry for the diagnosis.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Wow! Neely really racks up the titles! Thank goodness you caught the Addison's before there was a crisis. We've had good reports from PoodleRick and cmarrie on managing it, but I am sorry for the diagnosis.


One of my dog show friends has an older girl with Addison's who is doing well. She's full of good advice! 

She (my friend) has downsized to an oversized mini who is a ball of fire and a beautiful worker.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Rack 'em up! That's right! He's done it again. Way to go!

I am very sorry for the diagnosis. But yes, it's very good news you caught it early and like it was said, chances are good he'll get along fine. Best wishes.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Darn it, so sorry to hear about the Addison's diagnosis. Lucky for him that you caught it quickly. Completely unrelated, I love his color. Do you think he is done changing now?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry that the Addison's diagnosis has been made. But you two have a great attitude towards life and I am sure you will handle it well.

Congratulations on your titles. As you know I just stick with AKC. I don't know how you remember all the rules for the other venues.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Darn it, so sorry to hear about the Addison's diagnosis. Lucky for him that you caught it quickly. Completely unrelated, I love his color. Do you think he is done changing now?


Thanks for your kind words!

I expect him to keep fading. His sire, the only time I saw him in person, was almost silver.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I am sorry that the Addison's diagnosis has been made. But you two have a great attitude towards life and I am sure you will handle it well.
> 
> Congratulations on your titles. As you know I just stick with AKC. I don't know how you remember all the rules for the other venues.


Rules? Well, UKC rally isn't so hard, since I'm also a judge in that venue. But I DO carry the rulebook for the venue of the day with me, and do a quick look-up any time I have questions. I'm not above looking up something while I'm judging, either, since I want to be fair to the exhibitor.

It's fine to stick with a venue you like, of course. I feel a tug toward UKC. If Neely can get through that Utility test, then I'd like to apply to judge. Our local clubs always lose money on UKC Obedience because we don't have any nearby judges. It's not as popular as some other venues, either, or attendance numbers would keep it afloat.

Thanks also for your kind words!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We don't have any UKC judges or trials near me. CDSP and WCRL, yes and AKC of course. That is part of it for me too. People keep bugging me to apply to be an AKC rally judge, but I don't want to travel all the time, prefer teaching classes at my club on Fridays.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> We don't have any UKC judges or trials near me. CDSP and WCRL, yes and AKC of course. That is part of it for me too. People keep bugging me to apply to be an AKC rally judge, but I don't want to travel all the time, prefer teaching classes at my club on Fridays.


That would make it hard to get interested in UKC. I feel fortunate that there are two UKC clubs in less than an hour's drive, and another couple about 90 minutes away. I drove 2 hours to apprentice under a particular judge when applying to become a UKC Rally judge. 

There are also plenty of AKC opportunities and I would like to go for either Preferred Open or regular Open. But now that Neely has Addison's, I'm putting everything on hold for a few months, as I said. I had already entered AKC Rally in August so I hope he continues to improve.

The more AKC rally I do, the more I like it, and we can always use friendly judges. The requirements to become a judge look like they take a bit of work--you've already earned your required titles, but the certification process looks pretty rigorous. If you ever decide to go for it, I'm sure you'd be excellent.


----------

